# BỒN TẮM VÁCH KÍNH INAX CHÍNH HÃNG GIÁ THẾ NÀO?



## chuyenbontam (12/3/22)

Để phòng tắm trở nên sang trọng và tiện nghi chắc chắn không thể thiếu được bồn tắm vách kính. Vậy, nên mua loại bồn tắm vách kính nào thì vẫn còn là thắc mắc của khá nhiều khách hàng. Hôm nay, Thế Giới Phòng Tắm sẽ giới thiệu đến khách hàng sản phẩm *bồn tắm vách kính Inax*.

*VÀI NÉT VỀ SẢN PHẨM BỒN TẮM VÁCH KÍNH INAX*
Từ lâu, nhắc đến Inax là nhắc đến một thương hiệu thiết bị vệ sinh nổi tiếng. Sản phẩm bồn tắm vách kính được sản xuất tại thị trường Việt Nam. Mọi sản phẩm *vách kính nhà tắm Inax* đều được ứng dụng công nghệ hiện đại. Công nghệ sản xuất xuất tiên tiến hàng đầu thế giới.

Về chất lượng sản phẩm được thiết kế có kích thước vừa phải, đáp ứng mọi không gian phòng tắm. Cùng với kiểu dáng vát cạnh thể hiện sự sang trọng, ngăn nắp. Vách kính Inax thương được ứng dụng trong không gian rộng rãi, không gian tắm có diện tích lớn.






_Bồn tắm vách kính thương hiệu Inax, sự lựa chọn hàng đầu_

*ĐỊA CHỈ MUA BỒN TẮM VÁCH KÍNH INAX*
Nếu đã tìm hiểu chi tiết về sản phẩm bồn tắm vách kính thì việc tìm một địa chỉ mua nó cũng rất quan trọng. Hiện nay, các sản phẩm đang được bày bán tại *Thế Giới Phòng Tắm**.* Đây là địa chỉ được nhiều khách hàng lựa chọn. Và cũng là đơn vị chuyên cung cấp sản phẩm chính hãng. Điều này khiến khách hàng hoàn toàn yên tâm khi mua và sử dụng sản phẩm tại đây.

Một trong những địa chỉ uy tín hàng đầu thị trường phải nói đến Thế Giới Phòng Tắm. Showroom thuộc Công Ty TNHH Thương Mại và Sản Xuất Thành Vinh. Hiện có 2 cơ sở tại Hà Nội và 1 cơ sở tại Hồ Chí Minh.


----------

